# What size crate...



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

What size crate would you buy for a small puppy? I just purchased a crate from Amazon and I'm now beginning to think its too big. I want this to be a puppy crate she can also use when she becomes an adult. The dimensions measures 36" L x24.75" W x 23.6" H. You can see it in the link here: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Play-Mesh-Roof-Pink/dp/B0098L1Z6K/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1384193211&sr=8-14&keywords=iris+crate]Amazon.com: IRIS Dog Play Pen with Mesh Roof, Pink: Pet Supplies[/ame]


If its too big what would you guys suggest as a lifetime crate? I can always send this one back to if its not the right. Can you please give me some suggestions on crate sizes if I got it wrong. 

Thank you


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I actually think this is a good size. My personal preferrance would be bigger  but that is just me


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you talking about a CRATE to housebreak them and possibly keep them in at night by your bed?

Like this....









Or do you mean an xpen that you can keep your dog in when you can't keep an eye on him, also use for housebreaking. The .crate can fit inside the x pen.









I have both and use them daily


----------



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

I mean the first, not the playpen though I might get one like it in the future. The crate is for housebreaking and also as her little den. I plan on putting in a little bed and furry blankets and some teething toys.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the size you got...I bought 2 different smaller size ones and it looked cramped to me and she hated being in there and then I bought the size you got and it worked out much better...she likes to sprawl out when she relaxes so this was the perfect size for us


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The only thing with getting a larger crate is, your pup may use the bathroom in it. If it's big enough for them to lie down, stand up and turn around it's the right size for housebreaking. I bought a small size that has a divider with it. As the pup grew I moved the divider back to allow more room. As they got housebroken, I didn't need the divider and they use the full crate at night.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think what you bought is perfect. You can section it off while your little one is in training to make it smaller. Like Deb said, they just need enough room to stand up and turn around. By the way, I love the crate you ordered.


----------



## Sandybaby (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. Before I was just excited about the puppy but now the excitement has turned into anxiousness which is stressful as I'm a little afraid of bad introductions. There were so many things I didn't have to do with my first dog Sandy, including buying a crate. I haven't met the pup yet and I'm buying clothes and toys and blankets etc. 

I never heard of the divider thingy but its a great idea. Sandy never went in her crate, she always went to the wee wee pad (now it seems she's forsaken it but that's another story LOL).


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandybaby said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Before I was just excited about the puppy but now the excitement has turned into anxiousness which is stressful as I'm a little afraid of bad introductions. There were so many things I didn't have to do with my first dog Sandy, including buying a crate. I haven't met the pup yet and I'm buying clothes and toys and blankets etc.
> 
> I never heard of the divider thingy but its a great idea. Sandy never went in her crate, she always went to the wee wee pad (now it seems she's forsaken it but that's another story LOL).


Try not to worry. You will do great!
If questions come up, you can always post here and others will share their experiences. You have a whole team to back you up!:chili:


----------

